# 6.7 Running hot with fisher



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Just got my plow installed tuesday, and used it tuesday night. I noticed it runs a little hot when im driving. I didnt put my plow all the way up, nor was it angled. I hate keeping my plow low to the ground, but i have to cool the engine down. Anybodys elses truck run hot. I have a 8' fisher


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Did that truck come with plow prep? If not, if it is like the Chevy's, the plow prep comes with a different fan clutch.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

What is a little hot? Year of truck?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I know last season some people were having overheating issued with the 4500/5500 deries trucks with the 6.7. Do a search lots of good reading.


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

It did come with the prep package, the dodges dont have that extra fan. Its a 08


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

It will get a little over the 200 mark but i fire the heat up


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i would't worry about it if it only goes a little above 200. my 5.9 is not phased at all with the plow on, doesn't matter how high or angled its always around 190


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

A little over 200 is ok. On the highway don't ran in tow/haul it will start to run hot.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Mine might go a needle width past 200 on the highway. I DON'T have the plow prep. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

AA+ lets see some pics of that 5500


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

wideout;907050 said:


> AA+ lets see some pics of that 5500


Here's your pic!


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I dont think you can get a snow plow prep with the cummins. Yes they run hot especially when it goes into regen. Mine would over heat on the highway. Dealer couldnt do anything about it so I got rid of the dpf and regens. Still gets hot but not overheating.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

niederhauser la;908846 said:


> I dont think you can get a snow plow prep with the cummins. Yes they run hot especially when it goes into regen. Mine would over heat on the highway. Dealer couldnt do anything about it so I got rid of the dpf and regens. Still gets hot but not overheating.


 you can get the plow prep on the cummins


----------



## JLL25 (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep I have an 08 2500 with the 6.7 and as soon as I had my plow put on it overheated on the way home. But I had it put on in October and it was in the 60's. I still havent gotten to really plow with it but I've had it on and sometimes it will heat up but if I just turn on the heat it takes care of that. I have a Meyer Super V2, by the way.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The Cummins does have a plow prep available, as just stated.

When you say "running hot', is it actually overheating or just warmer than normal?


----------



## mcnichol (Dec 31, 2007)

i have the same issue. 05 cummins actually
overheats only when plowing. is fine while driving. its fine any other time


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

06 5.9 CTD here with SPP pkg and never had an overheating issue. On the days of -20 or colder I'm lucky if I can get and keep 'er up to operating temp at all. The heated leather comes in handy on those days.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

is your fan coming on? my 07 5.9 with the plow prep could care less with the plow on, never gets warm. maybe they change the location of sensors with the plow prep trucks?


----------



## Plower845 (Feb 26, 2008)

Its been running good now, i started to angle it all the way and it keeps cool


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Check this out Plower845,

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96203


----------



## Booman70 (Feb 7, 2007)

Like others have said a little over 200 is fine my %.9 has plow prep and that is where it has always run since day one


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

This bulletin is supplied as technical information only and is not an authorization for repair. No part of this publication may be reproduced, stored in a retrieval system,
or transmitted, in any form or by any means, electronic, mechanical, photocopying, or otherwise, without written permission of Chrysler LLC.
THE StarSCAN® FLASH FILES FOR THIS BULLETIN ARE AVAILABLE VIA THE
INTERNET.
StarSCAN® SOFTWARE LEVEL MUST BE AT RELEASE 9.04 OR HIGHER.
THIS BULLETIN SUPERSEDES TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETIN 18-009-07 REV. B,
DATED July 13, 2007, WHICH SHOULD BE REMOVED FROM YOUR FILES. THIS IS A
COMPLETE REVISION AND NO ASTERISKS HAVE BEEN USED TO HIGHLIGHT
REVISIONS.
SUBJECT:
FLASH: Engine Systems And Exhaust Aftertreatment Systems Enhancements
OVERVIEW:
This bulletin involves:
==> Verifying that "Bootloader" software has been installed on 2007 MY vehicles.
==> Selectively erasing and reprogramming the Engine Control Module (PCM).
==> Selectively erasing and reprogramming the Cab Compartment Node (CCN).
==> Verifying the installation of a complete Documentation Kit containing: an
Owners Manual Diesel Supplement, a driver side sun visor label, and an
Informational DVD/CD kit.
==> One of several software changes allows for "Net Zero" and "Net Reduction"
which will cause noticeable changes in idle speeds. Customers should be
informed of these changes. They are explained in Symptom/Condition, Step #8.
==> Improvements that address erroneous MIL illumination for DTC P0191 - Fuel
Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Performance as well as other DTC's, (spelled out in
SYMPTOM/CONDITION below).
==> Improvements to remote start capabilities to avoid erroneous P0513 during a
quick restart, (If Equipped).
MODELS:
2007 - 2009 (DC/DM) Ram Truck (3500/4500/5500 Cab Chassis)
NOTE: This bulletin applies to vehicles equipped with a Cummins 6.7L engine (sales
code ETJ) built on or before January 13, 2009 (MDH 0113XX).
NUMBER: 18-001-09
GROUP: Vehicle Performance
DATE: January 21, 2009
SYMPTOM/CONDITION:
NOTE: The following conditions and improvements have been addressed with the
latest Engine Control Module (PCM) software. This Service Bulletin (SB) only
addresses the labor associated with the reprogramming of the PCM, the
CCN, and the installation of a Documentation Kit. Any other labor associated
with the performance of additional diagnostics is not addressed by this SB
and must be claimed separately.
1. The latest PCM software will address the erroneous MIL illumination of the following
faults. If the condition persists, (after this latest update), please perform the
appropriate Diagnostic Procedure in DealerCONNECT/TechCONNECT for that fault
code:
a. P0191 - Fuel Rail Pressure Sensor Circuit Performance
b. P0128 - Thermostat Rationality
c. P0106 - Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor Performance
d. P0524 - Engine Oil Pressure Too Low
e. P061A - ETC Level 2 Torque Performance
f. P0607 - ECU Internal Performance
2. The latest PCM software will include the following operational and diagnostic
improvements:
a. Creation of a new Turbocharger DTCs to address VGT actuator calibration event
failures separate from other VGT actuator communication faults for P0046 and
inappropriate P2262 faults due to Foreign Object Debris.
b. The new DTCs are: P003A - Turbocharger Boost Control Module Position
Exceeded Learning Limit and P2563 Turbocharger Boost Control Position Sensor
Performance.
3. Creation of three new DTC's to address the inlet air temperature sensor separate from
the ambient air temperature sensor. The new DTC's are:
a. P1191 - Inlet Air Temperature Sensor Rationality / Performance. This DTC
enhances the current DTC P0071 - Inlet Air Temp Sensor Rationality / Ambient Air
Temperature Sensor Performance.
b. P1192 - Inlet Air Temperature Sensor Too Low. This DTC enhances the current
DTC P0072 - Inlet Air Temp Sensor Voltage Too Low.
c. P1193 - Inlet Air Temperature Sensor Too High. This DTC enhances the current
DTC P0073 - Inlet Air Temp Sensor Voltage Too High.
4. Improvement to the single diagnostic DTC P0148 - Fuel Delivery Error. This DTC is
now addressed by the following two DTC diagnostics:
a. P1011 - Fuel Pump Delivery Pressure Too Low.
b. P1012 - Fuel Pump Delivery Pressure Too High.
5. Improve engine cooling capability and prevention of over temp condition (P0217 -
Coolant Temperature Too High) when operating with snow plow.
6. New feature that allows for customer selectable remote PTO speed (if equipped).
a. Instructions for this new feature are available at www.dodgebodybuilders.com.
7. DTC P0513 - Invalid Skim Key may set during a quick restart using Remote Start
feature (if equipped).
8. The latest PCM software includes a new extended idle feature to accommodate the
extended idle times present in some duty cycles. This feature may help to reduce the
accumulation of soot in the exhaust aftertreatment system when the engine is idling for
an extended period of time.

This is a engine computer upgrade.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

Excellent info GG ... there's usually a TSB out there somewhere to solve a problem. 
Looks like this TSB doesn't apply to the 2500/3500 HD pickups ... only the 3500/4500/5500 chassis cab models?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Mopard;971000 said:


> Excellent info GG ... there's usually a TSB out there somewhere to solve a problem.
> Looks like this TSB doesn't apply to the 2500/3500 HD pickups ... only the 3500/4500/5500 chassis cab models?


Odds are there is one that applies to 2500/3500 models.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

I have the same problem on my 95' Dodge gas engine .I have seen the temp push 220-230. The real problem lays with the tranny because the heat is what kills a auto tranny . I to will look into the fan clutch. Thank you guys for the good advice.


----------

